# Chaos Sorcerer Mot mod from D&D pre-paintd collectable minis



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

I have mod a Ghoul king from ATG an ultroloth and an Iladebode plus wings from a Harpy.

I used the body from the Ghoul king because it has good detail for its cloak with all the faces on it. Cut off its head because well the detail sucks. Then cut off Utroloths head to serve as a new head for this creature. Iladebodes staff top was used to replace the staff end on the Ghoul king which again ghoul king staff end just lacked good detail. I wanted that staff end for its claw and holding a gemstone anyway. Also iladebode's other arm holding a flaming ball looks great for a sorcerer. And some hacking at the harpy wings worked perfect for the unit. The wings dont cover up much of the ghoul kings cloak. Oh yes and i added the elf dragonkiths a part of its horny deal on its back cut off the top horn lookin thingy and put that on this unit also. Its now finished its got the featureless type face horns from shoulders great magical details and birdlike feature with its wings. Very proud of this unit now


This unit will be for Warhammer Fantasy. Its a chaos sorcerer of Tzeentch now and forever. 

This picture is the best out of 5 i got to get better at the picture taking. 









this back shot came out clearer then the front view LOL i also fixed the horn on the backview one small part wasnt glued. the texture on the horns looks as if they always have been there. Also the head and neck area looks like it was molded that way all of it just came together prefect









how does the general feel of this unit look for a Chaos Sorcerer with MoT. Its got a featureless alien looking head, Horns comin from shoulds. Wispy magic on one hand and a kewl birdlike claw holding a gem for staff head. I like the cloak with the Chaotic lookin faces all ove it. It will get painted later with colors that go with MoT sorcerer.

Next to go under the knife was an Air gensia Swashbuckler. I wanted the flowing cloud like air and also an air mephit will get hacked to add to this. All of these parts will get made into a base for a Disk of tzeentch. This part isnt done yet i need to get some greenstuff to put all that together. This will be a Floating disk for my gamezone Chaos sorcerer III Wicked detailed miniature with flowing robes wicked pose also. That GZ mini will be my Chaos Sorcerer Lord on a Disk of Tzeentch. 

I finally found a use for my D&D miniatures again  Hack them apart for a better game  And it means i dont have to buy some of the special units for warhammer.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice little conversion.

Looking forward to seeing that prepainted stuff covered and in Tzeenchian colours.

Got any pics of Swashbuckler as it started?


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is some new pictures.

I added a Beak to the head. Also i magnetized some wings for it. Also filled in the hole for the magnet in the back so its hidden. DiD that so as to remove the wings if i wanted to.

Heres the beak even. I am really new to Sculpting also. 









And here is a picture with wings. Picture with wings was taken befor I added the beak


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's starting to really like quite "Tzeentch-ian". Would the paint not strip from the model in something like Simple Green or Dettol?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm really liking the look of this one. As Syph said it sure looks pretty Tzeentchy :grin:

Great work once again, +rep! Keep up the good work!


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

Syph said:


> That's starting to really like quite "Tzeentch-ian". Would the paint not strip from the model in something like Simple Green or Dettol?


Just going to prime it and try that first. The paint from the pre-painted miniatures is really strong paint very hard to get it off.


----------

